# Cactus trigger & 5D3 live view: how to fire flash?



## niels123 (Jun 23, 2015)

If I switch from "normal" to live view on my 5D3 my flashes won't fire anymore when I have a cactus attached to my camera. In normal mode it works well, but in live view it doesn't. I'd like to use live view sometimes for manual focusing with Zeiss lenses.

How do I solve this issue?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 23, 2015)

I recall having the same problem with my cactus triggers on my 6D a little while back. If I remember correctly, you need to go into the menu and disable live view silent shooting. A quick search indicates that it's covered on p 206 of the 5DIII manual, if you are still in doubt.


----------



## niels123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> I recall having the same problem with my cactus triggers on my 6D a little while back. If I remember correctly, you need to go into the menu and disable live view silent shooting. A quick search indicates that it's covered on p 206 of the 5DIII manual, if you are still in doubt.



It works! Thanx! ;D


----------



## adventureous (Jul 16, 2015)

Double thanks !!!!!!!!!!!! That fixed my 5dII as well.


----------

